# Searching for 14.2hh chestnut gelding or Tina from Kent?



## xtanyax (1 January 2012)

Trying to trace my much loved, much missed pony so thought I would try on here incase anyone recognises him so hope thats ok! The last information I believe to have on him is from a lady who brought him when he had been sold through a sale. She has told me that he was sold to a lady in Kent named Tina who was a lovely lady who was also interested in natural horsemanship. He is a 14.2hh Welsh Sec C gelding who would be around 17 years old now. However I still had his passport when I sold him and was told by the lady that he had a new one made up at the sale he was sold through which was with the Gypsy Cob Society in the name of Sam. This pony really was my horse of a life time and only due to personal reasons at the time I had to sell him and he has been missed ever since. I would just love to know what happened to him and if he is still around how he is etc. Im not looking to interfer in his or his new owners life, just would like to have the clouser of what ever become of him. Thank you!


----------



## xtanyax (20 January 2012)

Sorry to bump my post up but was hoping it might be seen by someone who hasnt seen it yet! Nearly 5 years of searching im hoping I will find him soon 

Thank you for looking x


----------



## AJ & Kiz (20 January 2012)

Hi there have you tried horse chit chat on face book? i found someone who knew my old pony on there and she sent me some pics..just a thought x
ps.hes gorgeous


----------



## xtanyax (30 January 2012)

Hi,

I will give that a go! Thank you for letting me know about it x


----------



## xtanyax (2 February 2012)

Hi all,

Just wanted to update this post as have managed to get in contact with the lady Tina who brought him off the dealer who had him and the next lead I had! She has kindly told me she brought him for her mum and that when they brought him they had him freezemarked, which im trying to find the number for, and renamed him Buddy. However he was to much for her to handle so was unforuntatly sold on. Tina has said that she cant remember the name of the lady but she does remember her owning another chestnut gelding called Taz and kept them at Ash Farm near Detling. This is my next lead, and hopefully one step closer to my much missed boy!


----------



## Reindeer Rider (2 February 2012)

Thanks for the update.  Will keep an eye out for him.


----------



## kizzyjerry (2 February 2012)

hi

long shot, but if you search ash farm stables on face book - i think this is the same yard.  not any of my 'friends' but the names i recognise and i'm local.

its a closed group but the admin, helena, i believe is the same person that used to run a tack shop round here, so if i'm not way off the mark could be a good place to start


----------



## xtanyax (5 February 2012)

Thank you both for your replies and I will search that now on facebook  Thank you! x


----------



## kizzyjerry (7 February 2012)

bumped into helena yesterday - she cant remember anyone with a horse called taz but will ask around.


----------



## xtanyax (8 February 2012)

Hi,

Thank you for your help! I did send her a message on facebook but didnt get a reply so its proberly my facebook playing up like usual! Its a shame that she doesnt remember them  Maybe they were not even on the yard then? Seems strange his previous owner would think that he went to Ash Farm and her other horses was called Taz? Maybe it was just a false lead? Hope not


----------



## xtanyax (23 February 2012)

Just another update - I managed to trace Buddy and it turns out its not the same pony, its not Sammie  Such a shame as Buddy is so well looked after and in such a good home so would of loved it to of been Sammie but its not so im now still on the look out! x


----------



## Shipleyla (26 July 2016)

Hi we just had a pony called taz who was 14.2 hh pass through us who was 16 nearly 17


----------

